# French Car Show 2012



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Is anyone here on DW going to donnington on the 17th of June for FCS 2012, would be nice to put a few names to faces if so?


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Hopefully I'm going to be going with the Cliosport.net lot.

First show i will have been to as well.


----------



## sam2604 (Apr 16, 2012)

im going with 106oc


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

me too with meganesport.net


----------



## tomd0801754 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll be with 206info! 

Look out for the Intercooled Red (and black) 206.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

tomd0801754 said:


> I'll be with 206info!
> 
> Look out for the Intercooled Red (and black) 206.


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Forgot to say I will be with C2Club. 

You may see me on the stand, but more than likely I will be off having a nosey at everyone elses cars.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im working with KW Suspension on their stand so if you want a nice set of coillies come see me


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Im working with KW Suspension on their stand so if you want a nice set of coillies come see me


What price we talking fella?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

come and see me on the stand and we can have a chat


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

We will be there too in the trade area, come see us for your wax fix :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

James B said:


> We will be there too in the trade area, come see us for your wax fix :thumb:


OOOOOhhhh


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> OOOOOhhhh


Il have something for you to pal for those pads


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah thanks....


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

James B said:


> We will be there too in the trade area, come see us for your wax fix :thumb:


Will deffo be popping in James as im running low on mercury.

Will you have any of the new tyre dressing with you?


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going as a photographer for a forum, will there be many detailing stands for me to take a nosey at?


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Ben. said:


> I'm going as a photographer for a forum, will there be many detailing stands for me to take a nosey at?


Which forum fella?

Also if you pop over to c2 club at anytime I would grateful if you could take a pic of my baby, P18 GEX as im pants at taking pics and would like a pro one as my desktop.. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ratchet said:


> Will deffo be popping in James as im running low on mercury.
> 
> Will you have any of the new tyre dressing with you?


Yep all the new stuff is in the van and on the way up with us for Sunday, look forward to seeing you :thumb:


----------

